# 'Mobile' Websites (iPhone)...



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I noticed today that when i access cnn.com on my iPhone, it is automatically forwarding me to m.cnn.com (the mobile version)... I thought the whole 'catch' to the iPhone was that you got "full blown" websites... not "watered down" versions... It hasn't always done this... I've accessed the full blown version many times... I'm not sure when it changed... as it's been a while since I've accessed CNN on my iPhone... 

Anyone have any suggestions on getting around this? Not necessarily just for CNN... but all websites that may do this automatic forward...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

My Blackberry does the same thing with Yahoo and a few other sites. I personally don't mind seeing the mobile version since it's loads quicker but I can see your frustration since you have the nice big screen.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I noticed today that when i access cnn.com on my iPhone, it is automatically forwarding me to m.cnn.com (the mobile version)... I thought the whole 'catch' to the iPhone was that you got "full blown" websites... not "watered down" versions... It hasn't always done this... I've accessed the full blown version many times... I'm not sure when it changed... as it's been a while since I've accessed CNN on my iPhone...
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on getting around this? Not necessarily just for CNN... but all websites that may do this automatic forward...


I noticed this a couple of times as well. MSNBC was one of them, and I think Google also.

I tried to get around it by typing in the actual url and it still forwarded me to the PDA site. The sites do a browser check, that's how they know, and I thought the iPhone was running a standard version of Safari, but there must be something that ID's it as the iPhone version of Safari.

Check macrumors.com, I'd bet the issue has come up over there.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

Slip Jigs said:


> I noticed this a couple of times as well. MSNBC was one of them, and I think Google also.
> 
> I tried to get around it by typing in the actual url and it still forwarded me to the PDA site. The sites do a browser check, that's how they know, and I thought the iPhone was running a standard version of Safari, but there must be something that ID's it as the iPhone version of Safari.
> 
> Check macrumors.com, I'd bet the issue has come up over there.


Yes, the iPhone does identify itself as a mobile device in the user-agent string within the http request...

From "http://developer.apple.com/internet/safari/faq.html":



> For each, "XX" is the build version of the web technology framework used by Safari and "YY" is the build version of the Safari application.
> 
> The complete user-agent string for Safari 3 running on Mac OS X with a PowerPC or Intel processor and Windows:
> 
> ...


BTW, there is a link down at the bottom of the page for the "Regular Site". I can get around this issue most of the time by explicitely stating "index.html" in the address.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

HighVoltage said:


> Yes, the iPhone does identify itself as a mobile device in the user-agent string within the http request...
> 
> BTW, there is a link down at the bottom of the page for the "Regular Site". I can get around this issue most of the time by explicitely stating "index.html" in the address.


HighVoltage... EXCELLENT information!!! thanks for posting!!

and adding /index.html did the trick... THANKS!!!


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> HighVoltage... EXCELLENT information!!! thanks for posting!!
> 
> and adding /index.html did the trick... THANKS!!!


Well I hope it helps out some. Google is an example where it does not work however goggle does offers the same option to default to the full page as "Classic". I do not see Google's mobile as an issue though. The search engine is available without navigating to the page and their other pages like code.google.com do not seem to have a mobile redirect.

MSNBC is a pain. It does not post an alternate link or expose the pages.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I still don't understand why the iPhone identifies itself as a mobile device... like i said, i thought this was one of their "claims to fame"...

Up until yesterday with cnn, I really haven't noticed it redirecting to many 'mobile' sites though...


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I still don't understand why the iPhone identifies itself as a mobile device... like i said, i thought this was one of their "claims to fame"...
> 
> Up until yesterday with cnn, I really haven't noticed it redirecting to many 'mobile' sites though...


Well it is a mobile device but I understand what you mean. As long as sites give you the option to use the standard page it is not much of an issue.

Many sites seem to be in a transitional stage. Some are going the extra effort to detect and then redirect while others are just providing the mobile address and hope (?) you find out about it. Unfortunately for us iPhone users, in some cases like MSNBC you do not get the option to see the full page. The flip side of this is that there are some sites that have specifically tailored versions just for the iPhone. I think this is going to become very common especially if the source from Fortune is correct and ATT is going to subsidize the next version of the iPhone and bring down the cost to ~200.00 USD.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

You iphone guys seen this? 

applists.com


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> You iphone guys seen this?
> 
> applists.com


It is nice consolidation of web based apps but I still prefer apps local. I am not sure I would have gotten the iPhone if I could not have jailbroken it and put apps local. The edge speeds are not always that web app friendly...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I noticed today that when i access cnn.com on my iPhone, it is automatically forwarding me to m.cnn.com (the mobile version)... I thought the whole 'catch' to the iPhone was that you got "full blown" websites... not "watered down" versions... It hasn't always done this... I've accessed the full blown version many times... I'm not sure when it changed... as it's been a while since I've accessed CNN on my iPhone...
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on getting around this? Not necessarily just for CNN... but all websites that may do this automatic forward...


Airrocker: iPhones...iPhones... and I had such respect for you... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Airrocker: iPhones...iPhones... and I had such respect for you... :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: don't be jealous... you just wish your phone could do what mine does...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> :lol: don't be jealous... you just wish your phone could do what mine does...


:nono2:  Not jealous... now if it was the Tilt... then I'd be jealous...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Now now, the iPhone is a neat toy and we all love our toys.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Now now, the iPhone is a neat toy and we all love our toys.


Speaking of really neat toys...

Look at this... it is already on my Christmas list...

http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9937711-1.html


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> :nono2:  Not jealous... now if it was the Tilt... then I'd be jealous...


I must admit.. I love my Tilt it is a computer with a phone in it  Now I would think that apple would offer one the option of full webpage or the mobile ver. I know that Windows Mobile will do so in the settings for IE and Opera will do the same

So meny toys so little time


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Biggest shortcoming of the iPhone: no push email. I need real-time email delivered a la Blackberry or Windows Mobile Direct Push. Would consider the iPhone and AT&Terrible if they brought down the price and added this feature.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> Biggest shortcoming of the iPhone: no push email. I need real-time email delivered a la Blackberry or Windows Mobile Direct Push. Would consider the iPhone and AT&Terrible if they brought down the price and added this feature.


I agree... that would be a very nice feature...

I think my wife said she read somewhere the other day that you can do push email with yahoo mail & the iphone... I will have to double check with her though where she read that....

But I don't use yahoo mail so that doesn't really help me anyway...


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Ira Lacher said:


> Biggest shortcoming of the iPhone: no push email. I need real-time email delivered a la Blackberry or Windows Mobile Direct Push. Would consider the iPhone and AT&Terrible if they brought down the price and added this feature.


Same here, plus my Firm's IT dept. won't support iPhones so I'm out of luck. I bought one for my dad and I live vicariously through him. And I bought myself a Touch.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Look for a bunch of upgrades on the new iPhone 2.0 to be introduced in June. Along with 3G you will see a lot of corporate IT enhancements making the new phone more business friendly.

Anyone interested in my 8GB iPhone!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

davemayo said:


> Same here, plus my Firm's IT dept. won't support iPhones so I'm out of luck. I bought one for my dad and I live vicariously through him. And I bought myself a Touch.


My company just announced iPhone will be supported in addition to Windows Mobile. I've been using Blackberry for a few years waiting for support but it's not looking good. May have to switch to iPhone, given that I've tried HTC products and MotoQ9 without luck.


----------

